# Inside the Wire by Erik Saar and Viveca Novak



## chris06 (21 Apr 2007)

Inside the Wire:  A Military Intelligence Soldier's Eyewitness Account of Life at Gitmo
by Erik Saar and Viveca Novak

Reduced to $4.99!!! at Indigo

I just bought this book at Indigo and it, as the title suggests, is a first hand account of what happens at Gitmo.  Perhaps the most striking thing about the book is how the author describes the human face of the personnel working there.  He talks about their doubts, fear, patriotism, and frustrations.   I found it very informative and left me with the following thought on how Canada's role in Afghanistan is linked to the US's Global War on Terror:

Given the horrible treatment of many detainees by the hands of the Army, FBI, and CIA, is Gitmo a breading ground for future fighters in Afghanistan.  I'm just not sure if rubbing fake menstrual fluid on a detainees face so that he's feel dity when he's praying to God is a good idea.  Erik Saar describes how some groups like gun runners, various tribes, and the Northern Alliance would turn over their enemies to the US and claim they are terrorists.  They'd be sent to Gitmo for a few years and then just randomly, without hearings or anything, be loaded on a plane a dropped back off at Bagram.  No doubt that place has some really bad people that need to take up permanent residence, but it's the others that are turned against the coalition because of what has happened to them at Gitmo that worries me.

@ $4.99, It's a good read and I recommend it to anyone interested in the politics of the war on terror.


----------

